# No More 3DS Models in the Near Future



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2012)

Satoru Iwata confirmed that there won't be new 3DS remodels in the near future. He said that the 3DS XL was made soley for the need for bigger screens. So don't get your hopes up about getting the 3DS Pro XL next year. Kotaku​


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, we heard that once already, a month before the XL was announced, Iwata. You're not exactly f*cking trustworthy.

I'm still waiting for a 3DS Lite, sorry.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 28, 2012)

And when 3DS XL sales falter...

LOLJK 3DS PRO

In all honesty though, I know that the 3DS XL isn't a remade 3DS. Iwata's promise of 3DS remakes still holds true.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 28, 2012)

3 months later:

"NOW ANNOUNCING THE 3DS XL LITE!"


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 28, 2012)

You know the drill. Just wait one more year.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, we heard that one a month before the XL was released, Iwata. You're not exactly f*cking trust-worthy.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a 3DS Lite, sorry.





Rydian said:


> I chose that example as a recent showing of how sites assuming too much information that wasn't in the source can lead people to believe things that aren't true.  A while back Nintendo said they had no plans for a full revision of the unit, then months later they release an XL version (like the DSi XL), which comes a while after their statement (which stated that they didn't have plans at the time) and isn't a revision (as it's sold alongside the original, just like the DSi XL is).



Rydian said it best. It isn't a revision, just a 3DS on steroids that's sold alongside the existing system.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, we heard that one a month before the XL was released, Iwata. You're not exactly f*cking trust-worthy.


No, he didn't say there wouldn't be an XL, people just kept rephrasing the words until it meant something other than the original meaning.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 28, 2012)

A question i've been wondering for awhile. Don't they get empty for money when they just do all those crap like that? Are they actually earning on those new models?


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah sure we all know what happens when when you say you aren't planning nor working on a new system.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 28, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> A question i've been wondering for awhile. Don't they get empty for money when they just do all those crap like that? Are they actually earning on those new models?


Huh...?

How would they _lose_ money from making a new model?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> Rydian said it best. It isn't a revision, just a 3DS on steroids that's sold alongside the existing system.


Sorry, but no.

A revision is the exact same hardware that's put in new, revised form-factor. What you're thinking of is a successor. The DS Lite is a revised DS, a DSi is the DS's successor. There's a massive difference. The fact whether or not the two systems are sold alongside eachother is irrelevant - the 3DS XL is a revision of the 3DS system.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> Huh...?
> 
> How would they _lose_ money from making a new model?


The cost to manufacture it?


----------



## CharmingLugia (Jun 28, 2012)

And here I was waiting for my Nintendo 3DS XXXXXXXXXXXXL Lite. Damn!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Rydian said it best. It isn't a revision, just a 3DS on steroids that's sold alongside the existing system.
> ...


Okay then, find me a _quote_ where they directly say there will be no 3DS XL.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/06/12/nintendo-working-on-future-handheld-generation


> "I really feel like I'm satisfied with the 3DS hardware as it is. I feel like it's the best for this generation," Miyamoto told me, when I asked about the Nikkei's recent report about a 3DS XL, and whether his company did have plans for something similar. The Nintendo executive noted that his company is always thinking about what's next. "What we're thinking about right now is probably going to be for a future generation of handheld."



The problem is people keep extrapolating interviews and quotes like that to include what they think they mean or what they think is being said, then news sites that report on those reports think the extrapolation is true and extrapolate a bit more, etc.

AGAIN, people change the meaning of words and quotes until they no longer state what the original statement was.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 28, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Huh...?
> ...


Which is offset by the price they sell it at.


Using that logic, _all_ companies would lose money whenever they release a product.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Rydian said:


> > "I really feel like I'm satisfied with the 3DS hardware as it is. I feel like it's the best for this generation," Miyamoto told me, when I asked about the Nikkei's recent report about a 3DS XL, and whether his company did have plans for something similar. The Nintendo executive noted that his company is always thinking about what's next. "What we're thinking about right now is probably going to be for a future generation of handheld."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being happy with the current design and thinking about the next generation of handheld instead is hard to misinterpret - it's being happy with the current design and gathering ideas for a successor, not a revision or redesign. I don't see that as misinterpretation at all.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > > "I really feel like I'm satisfied with the 3DS hardware as it is. I feel like it's the best for this generation," Miyamoto told me, when I asked about the Nikkei's recent report about a 3DS XL, and whether his company did have plans for something similar. The Nintendo executive noted that his company is always thinking about what's next. "What we're thinking about right now is probably going to be for a future generation of handheld."
> ...


My concern is not with people interpreting things for anticipation, my concern is when people take that quote and say "Nintendo *said* there will _not_ be a 3DS XL" and throw a piss-fit when they think they're being lied to.

DS to DSi is an obvious revision example (dropping backwards compatibility like the PS3 did, for example).  DSi to DSi XL is a secondary model sold alongside the first, just like 3DS and 3DS XL.


----------



## OJClock (Jun 28, 2012)

osbourne effect waddup


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Rydian said:


> DS to DSi is an obvious revision example (dropping backwards compatibility like the PS3 did, for example).  DSi to DSi XL is a secondary model sold alongside the first, just like 3DS and 3DS XL.


This is what bugs me. The DSi is not a revision - it's a new system entirely. It's based on new hardware and supports DS games via a compatibility layer. Even Nintendo states it's a revision of the DS, and it's really not. Thinking along those lines, you could call the Wii a revision of the Gamecube, and it's not - it's an entirely new console. The fact that it got little attention and hardly any exclusive titles doesn't matter - it's a new system based on new CPU's with much more RAM than its predecessor, and it's a shame that its capabilities were never fully utilized due to the large DS userbase. The DSi XL - now that's a revision. The same hardware in a revised form-factor.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > DS to DSi is an obvious revision example (dropping backwards compatibility like the PS3 did, for example).  DSi to DSi XL is a secondary model sold alongside the first, just like 3DS and 3DS XL.
> ...


The terms can vary (especially when comparing both the DS Lite and DSi to the original DS), my main concern is that Nintendo never said there would not be a 3DS XL (in fact they're notably silent on confirming or denying, as that was  shortly before the reveal).


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 28, 2012)

"The 3DS XL isn't a revision"
Then neither is the DS Lite vs the DS Phat...
DS Lite did* nothing* new but we consider this a revision of hardware.
3DS XL vs 3DS has even more differences.

Don't defend Nintendo, they don't care about you and they don't need to be defended.

I'm never going to believe a word they say again any way. Next year when a new revision is announced I bet many of you will still suck their nintendick.

There's a reason they worded their "will not be a revision" so cleverly, so they could still get away with the XL and keep many supporters.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Rydian said:


> The terms can vary (especially when comparing both the DS Lite and DSi to the original DS), my main concern is that Nintendo never said there would not be a 3DS XL (in fact they're notably silent on confirming or denying, as that was  shortly before the reveal).


I'm not one of those people who will argue that this makes the 3DS obsolete - it doesn't. It's simply a bigger version of the 3DS that's more suitable for those with bigger hands or those who like bigger screens. What I do have to say though is that the impression I got after reading their statements was that no revision is planned for now. Obviously there was one coming our way - that's natural and to be expected. Now, whether it's a tad early or not - that's a different matter entirely. To me, they mislead their readers.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 28, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> 3 months later:
> 
> "NOW ANNOUNCING THE 3DS XL LITE!"


SAME SIZE AS THE OLD 3DS, BUT WITH BIGGER SCREENS!!! XD Oh, AND NO DUAL PAD AND CHARGER INCLUDED.

LOL, I'm obviously kidding. Tbh, though, 6 days before it was announced, they said that a redesign wasn't in the works, Lol, I'm pretty sure a redesign will be revealed in the future.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Jun 28, 2012)

I really don't see how this affects any of you. Oh no, they released a larger 3DS. Oh no, those lying conniving bastards.

Just saying, the original 3DS is a perfect size. Them releasing a larger version for people who want a larger version DOESN'T AFFECT ME.


----------



## Issac (Jun 28, 2012)

Come on now, this is not a revision.
The DS Lite was a revision. It was a DS that they revised, brighter screens, better designed buttons etc. and it replaced the DS, but filled the same functions. In my eyes he DSi is a revision with added junk.

I'll say it with books instead. Release a book. Release a new version of the same book, but correct a few typos, and it's a revised book, a revision. Releasing the same book but paperback (smaller format) or some larger format, but without any content change, it's not a revision, it's just another format. another size.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> Which is offset by the price they sell it at.
> 
> 
> Using that logic, _all_ companies would lose money whenever they release a product.


Using that logic. For every NOT SOLD console they lose money.. Now anyone has any idea before someone like this dude starts talking about something i dont care at all?


----------



## ChaosAngel (Jun 28, 2012)

I suppose the near future is just debatable. It allows them to make a new revision whenever they feel that the "near future" has passed.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > DS to DSi is an obvious revision example (dropping backwards compatibility like the PS3 did, for example).  DSi to DSi XL is a secondary model sold alongside the first, just like 3DS and 3DS XL.
> ...


DS-DSi = Gameboy Pocket-Gameboy Color.
Same console, different revision (a bit more powerful, at that).

3DS-3DS XL = Gameboy Pocket-Gameboy.
Same console, bigger size.

Yes, I know, it's kinda funny that nowadays they strive to get bigger consoles out, while in the past they strived to get them as small as possible.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, we heard that once already, a month before the XL was released, Iwata. You're not exactly f*cking trustworthy.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a 3DS Lite, sorry.



Um... the 3DS is already 'lite'. It's the same size and the DSLite, the 3DS XL/LL is the same size as the DSiXL, so what is it you actually want them to do?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2012)

spinal_cord said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, we heard that once already, a month before the XL was released, Iwata. You're not exactly f*cking trustworthy.
> ...


It was supposed to be a joke, but seeing that you're asking, an "invisible" revision would be nice, like the various editions of the SP. A better screen and battery life would be welcome.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 28, 2012)

Have to agree with Suprgamr232's first post on this, when they say they wont, a few weeks or months later... FEATURING THE PRODUCT WE SAID WE ARE NOT GOING TO CREATE!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2012)

raulpica said:


> DS-DSi = Gameboy Pocket-Gameboy Color.
> Same console, different revision (a bit more powerful, at that).
> 
> 3DS-3DS XL = Gameboy Pocket-Gameboy.
> ...


Raulpica, the GBC had different hardware than the GB. It's a similar situation to the DS-DSi indeed, in the sense that Gameboy games worked on the Gameboy Colour via an overlay. It's an entirely new console with exclusive titles, not a "revision" of the Gameboy. The only revisions of the original Gameboy were the Gameboy Pocket and the Gameboy Light.

The hardware differences are negligable, but they're there and we can't ignore them.

*EDIT: *Just to expand on that point...



> Games which use only the additional color tables will work on the old GB, however, games which make use of the *CGB's expanded RAM (32K), processing speed, and graphics*, will not be compatible.
> 
> There will be *3 levels of compatability with the GBC* as follows:
> 
> ...



Of course that's a very old article and by now the GBC is nothing to be excited about, but at the time of reading it was obviously something that was talked about a lot.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 28, 2012)

yeah nintendo? well i am the new president of america, i am glad i am not the only one who doesn't believe their BS, they want to tell us this so we can just shut up and just buy the 3ds xl, it doesn't work that way nintendo.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Raulpica, the GBC had different hardware than the GB. It's a similar situation to the DS-DSi indeed, in the sense that Gameboy games worked on the Gameboy Colour via an overlay. It's an entirely new console with exclusive titles, not a "revision" of the Gameboy. The only revisions of the original Gameboy were the Gameboy Pocket and the Gameboy Light.
> 
> The hardware differences are negligable, but they're there and we can't ignore them.


Yes, I know well. Still, it's a design completely based on the old console, and just adding a bit more MHZs and graphical capabilities doesn't warrant an entirely new name to a console.

Look at the 360, the Slim introduced a slightly faster GPU/CPU - which kinda helps with Kinect and the System menu, but no one goes around calling it a new console 
I know, the features aren't required for anything, but it's still there.

If you really want to differentiate it from the original console, call it an evolution or something


----------



## heartgold (Jun 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > The terms can vary (especially when comparing both the DS Lite and DSi to the original DS), my main concern is that Nintendo never said there would not be a 3DS XL (in fact they're notably silent on confirming or denying, as that was  shortly before the reveal).
> ...



They didn't lie, not even IGN is too sure about it the one who sourced the original article.

Listen to their podcast from 15 mins in, a couple minutes later everything will be clear to you. lol#

http://uk.wii.ign.com/articles/122/1225179p1.html]


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Yes, I know well. Still, it's a design completely based on the old console, and just adding a bit more MHZs and graphical capabilities doesn't warrant an entirely new name to a console.
> 
> Look at the 360, the Slim introduced a slightly faster GPU/CPU - which kinda helps with Kinect and the System menu, but no one goes around calling it a new console
> I know, the features aren't required for anything, but it's still there.
> ...


Now, now, now - don't jump into deep water. The changes are purely cosmetical between the 360 and the Slim and they're both made to support the same games, just like in the case of any other revision. The Slim has no specific "Slim-Only" software coming up for it and the hardware changes were merely a face-lift in an effort to make it more stable. With the GBC and the DSi, the changes were made to support new, exclusive software. This is what separates a revision from a successor. 

There are small changes that are made to increase stability and there are changes that transform the end product into something entirely new - surely you understand my point.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I know well. Still, it's a design completely based on the old console, and just adding a bit more MHZs and graphical capabilities doesn't warrant an entirely new name to a console.
> ...


Nope, the Slim has a stronger CPU/GPU. Just google for "360 slim faster" and you'll find evidence for that  Too bad no one actually went on and proved it with hard proof. It's mainly people's experience, so nothing trustworthy, but if so many people say it, I don't see why it shouldn't be a believable change.

Sure, no Slim-only software coming, but that was just MS's call. Still, I'm sure pretty much nobody in the world calls the DSi the successor to the DS


----------



## klim28 (Jun 28, 2012)

"_No More 3DS Models in the Near Future_" my ass.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Nope, the Slim has a stronger CPU/GPU. Just google for "360 slim faster" and you'll find evidence for that  Too bad no one actually went on and proved it with hard proof. It's mainly people's experience, so nothing trustworthy, but if so many people say it, I don't see why it shouldn't be a believable change.
> 
> Sure, no Slim-only software coming, but that was just MS's call. Still, I'm sure pretty much nobody in the world calls the DSi the successor to the DS


You have to entertain the fact that as time passes, new revisions of the same hardware are released and they have increased stability, simply due to the fact that the manufacturing process has been perfected or because one part has been replaced with a newer generation one, or because the manufacturer thought that this slight tweak will increase the overall experience. As long as the end hardware runs the same software under the same firmware and there is no exclusive content for the new edition, we can't speak of a successor but of a revision. The DSi had exclusive content, the Gameboy Colour had exclusive content - those are not revisions, they're successors of their previous consoles.

The GBA SP saw several revisions (4 if I'm not mistaken), all of which had small hardware differences. Did either receive any special content? Nope. I'll look into the whole "Slim is Faster" issue, but I don't expect the differences to be substantial - the general setup remains the same, what changes are minor components, their layout or the technological process behind making them, not the core design.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 28, 2012)

raulpica said:


> DS-DSi = Gameboy Pocket-Gameboy Color.
> Same console, different revision (a bit more powerful, at that).


Eh, not really. Game Boy Pocket was an updated Game Boy (fourth generation) and the Game Boy Color was fifth generation. DS and DSi are both seventh. In this analogy the DS is GB, the DSi is GBP.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, the Slim has a stronger CPU/GPU. Just google for "360 slim faster" and you'll find evidence for that  Too bad no one actually went on and proved it with hard proof. It's mainly people's experience, so nothing trustworthy, but if so many people say it, I don't see why it shouldn't be a believable change.
> ...


When the company who actually manufactured those products says they are not, then sorry your opinion isn't going to stand.

It's futile trying to argue this case. Otherwise DSi sales wouldn't be counted towards total sales of the DS series, Nintendo created DSi as a revision with slightly more capability.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> When the company who actually manufactured those products says they are not, then sorry your opinion isn't going to stand.
> 
> It's futile trying to argue this case. Otherwise DSi sales wouldn't be counted towards total sales of the DS series, Nintendo created DSi as a revision with slightly more capability.


When marketing meets physical evidence, physical evidence wins. Get used to the fact that companies lie or bend the truth. The GBC and the DSi *are not* revisions of the GB or the DS line, they run on new hardware and firmware, they use compatibility layers for backwards compatibility. If you're going to base your argument on "I was told so" then you may just as well not speak up at all. The DS and the DSi don't even share a devkit - the DSi received a new one entirely.

@[member='raulpica']

As for the "faster operation of the Slim", you are *partially right*, in the sense that there is a new CPU involved. Unfortunately, it's the same architecture and specs. Let me explain.







These are the subsequent revisions of the 360 CPU-GPU. As you can see, the latest revision combines the CPU and the GPU on one piece of silicone. Moreover, they're made in a new technological process, allowing for smaller size and lower energy consumption. All in all, they're *the same architecture* but made on a smaller and more efficient scale. Other changes include a faster hard drive, enabling for faster HDD operations... but all in all, it's still the same machine. I hope that brings some light to the issue.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > When the company who actually manufactured those products says they are not, then sorry your opinion isn't going to stand.
> ...



Listen to this guy, we should now start considering GBC and DSi  as successors to their counterparts. My point was it's futile trying to argue, not that you are incorrect or Nintendo is lying. It's Nintendo's business to what and how their products are seen as. No one is going to look at your post and will start considering GBC and DSi as true successors. we just treat them as minor upgrades of a revision.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Listen to this guy, we should now start considering GBC and DSi  as successors to their counterparts. My point was it's futile trying to argue, not that you are incorrect or Nintendo is lying. It's Nintendo's business to what and how their products are seen as. No one is going to look at your post and will start considering GBC and DSi as true successors. we just treat them as minor upgrades of a revision.


The DSi was no minor update - it has twice the processing power, four times the RAM, cameras and improved WiFi. The fact that it was never fully utilized doesn't mean that it's not a fact. By your logic, we should threat the Wii as a revision of the Gamecube because the hardware is relatively similar. The GBC was also quite different than the Gameboy Pocket and it was a hardware revolution in its time.

It doesn't really matter how the community "treats" those machines - I'm laying down simple, easily understandable evidence to back up my point. What you're doing is saying that we should accept what we are told, and what we're told doesn't always reflect the reality. So yeah, "look at this guy" all you want as long as all the evidence you have to back up your point is "what some PR guy said".


----------



## heartgold (Jun 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Listen to this guy, we should now start considering GBC and DSi  as successors to their counterparts. My point was it's futile trying to argue, not that you are incorrect or Nintendo is lying. It's Nintendo's business to what and how their products are seen as. No one is going to look at your post and will start considering GBC and DSi as true successors. we just treat them as minor upgrades of a revision.
> ...



Geez yes you aren't going to persuade a lot of people when the official company says another thing. It was a minor update, nothing ground breaking like extra 50MB RAM or 1Ghz processor in todays standards. Ok what you are trying to say another meh 12MB RAM and 66mhz horsepower says alot. Sure it does!

DSi had the same CPU as the DS, just that the ARM 9 was overclocked and you would need more RAM for DSiware. One would say this was an experiment for Nintendo in the handheld digital world. A taster product to see how things turn out and improve upon for the upcoming 3DS.  It's basically a DS with some digital element, that's how it's regarded as but not a true successor. Obviously Nintendo created this as a new product to get some insight for handheld online gaming distribution.

However it is a successor in terms of specs one could say but not in anyone's eyes when they look at it. I know what you are trying to say, I just think your efforts will go to waste. save some energy and give it a rest. Unless you really think you can change everyone's opinion then keep fighting your point. 

By the way I do agree with your statement. I see it as a successor too. Only ever slightly.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Geez yes you aren't going to persuade a lot of people when the official company says another thing. It was a minor update, nothing ground breaking like extra 50MB RAM or 1Ghz processor in todays standards. Ok what you are trying to say another meh 12MB RAM and 66mhz horsepower says alot. Sure it does!
> 
> DSi had the same CPU as the DS, just that the ARM 9 was overclocked and you would need more RAM for DSiware. One would say this was an experiment for Nintendo in the handheld digital world. A taster product to see how things turn out and improve upon for the upcoming 3DS.  It's basically a DS with some digital element, that's how it's regarded as but not a true successor. Obviously Nintendo created this as a new product to get some insight for handheld online gaming distribution.
> 
> ...


But it was not the exact same processor - it had a different clock, it just shared the same architecture. The DS can be overclocked via hardware modification, but the facts are that it runs at different stock values than the DSi one.

The DSiWare didn't necessarily need the extra RAM, it just utilized it because it was there. There's nothing that's inheritently demanding more RAM in digital downloads - DSiWare are standard DSi binaries, and here's another difference, the binary itself. DS and DSi binaries are ever so slightly different. Be it on a game cart or on an SD card, the binary can use the same streaming mechanisms, so the additional RAM was a design choice, not a necessity stemming from DSiWare.

Please understand that I'm not fighting to change the world, by no means. I'm simply stating my opinion on a few given pieces of hardware. For some, the jump may be major, for others negligable, but the jump isn't what it's all about.

I have only one very simple and golden rule - if the two pieces of hardware substantially differ in the content they can boot, if there are differences in the hardware from which that stems and if the OS isn't almost identical, we're not talking about revisions anymore. I think it's valid and easy to apply to any case - this is what differentiates the Gamecube from the Wii, this is what differentiates the DS and the DSi, this is what differentiates the Gameboy from the Gameboy Colour, and by proxy, this is what makes the 3DS XL a revision, not a successor - the very point of this conversation that we seem to stray away from.

All this techno mumbo-jumbo was supposed to illustrate that the 3DS XL is a revision of the 3DS hardware, but unlike a successor, it does not make the original 3DS obsolete in any way. They're two designs that are sold at the same time and the user has the choice on which to choose - choosing either will not make the user miss out on any content at all. That's all I wanted to say, really.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 29, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...



Correct. If I remember the documents before 7sins took them down, the cpu and gpu are on a single dye. They are both slight faster (5.6% each). A smart filter was put into place. Locking the speed down to the original 360's unless the knect is connected. the extra power is given to it. Also the way the 360s kenel is programmed, the extra power would only decrease load times if someone found a way to unlock (turn off the filter). Then why lock it down in the first place?, Bungie claimmed it was to keep slim owners from getting an unfair advantage in online games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Correct. If I remember the documents before 7sins took them down, the cpu and gpu are on a single dye. They are both slight faster (5.6% each). A smart filter was put into place. Locking the speed down to the original 360's unless the knect is connected. the extra power is given to it. Also the way the 360s kenel is programmed, the extra power would only decrease load times if someone found a way to unlock (turn off the filter). Then why lock it down in the first place?, Bungie claimmed it was to keep slim owners from getting an unfair advantage in online games.


As I said...

http://gbatemp.net/topic/329675-no-more-3ds-models-in-the-near-future/page__view__findpost__p__4288543

You have a picture there you could reffer to. 5-6% of increase is negligable and can be treated as a stability tweak, really. The chips themselves are hardly different, but as you can see, they are indeed on the same die of silicone. I'm not sure as to whether or not this "Extra horse power" is locked out or not, I'll read more about that tomorrow, but I think it's not really an issue here as it's merely a few MHz to increase Kinect stability, not an actual step-up. This is really just an evolution of design rather than a complete revamp, the chips are still relatively the same, they're just laid out differently. Hell, even by analyzing the photos alone you can tell that they're the same chipsets, just smaller.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Geez yes you aren't going to persuade a lot of people when the official company says another thing. It was a minor update, nothing ground breaking like extra 50MB RAM or 1Ghz processor in todays standards. Ok what you are trying to say another meh 12MB RAM and 66mhz horsepower says alot. Sure it does!
> ...


TL; DR



> Please understand that I'm not fighting to change the world, by no means. I'm simply stating my opinion on a few given pieces of hardware. For some, the jump may be major, for others negligable, but the jump isn't what it's all about.


Okay 




> All this techno mumbo-jumbo was supposed to illustrate that the 3DS XL is a revision of the 3DS hardware, but unlike a successor, it does not make the original 3DS obsolete in any way. They're two designs that are sold at the same time and the user has the choice on which to choose - choosing either will not make the user miss out on any content at all. That's all I wanted to say, really.


Exactly! GBC and DSi were technically successors as they clearly offered more over their counterparts. 3DS XL will not effect the current userbase nor the original 3DS.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Exactly! GBC and DSi were technically successors as they clearly offered more over their counterparts. 3DS XL will not effect the current userbase nor the original 3DS.


That's probably another reason why companies are so reluctant to admit that they are working on revisions of their hardware constantly - people don't always understand the difference. There's nothing to fear when it comes to revisions - if one comes out, you're still not missing anything. The problems start when people start confusing this term with "successor", and it's even worse when the companies follow suit.

Of course the XL is bigger, but does it really change anything? Not really, and knowing life, it's going to be way more expensive than the 3DS in comparison, so by definition, getting the 3DS now, right before the revised one reaches the market doesn't really mean that you lost anything - you'd have to pay more for the XL anyways.


----------



## VMM (Jun 29, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> A question i've been wondering for awhile. Don't they get empty for money when they just do all those crap like that? Are they actually earning on those new models?



There are tons of people that sell their old systems and buy the new one,
even more people buy the new version,
then it maximize benefits,
and they no longer care about the early adopter


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't really agree with what people say about the Gameboy Color being gen as Gameboy and Gameboy Pocket, Nintendo themselves said back then that the Color was the successor. Not to mention that there were many games exclusive to the gameboy color, while some were compatible with the old systems, the most powerful ones couldn't (like Crystal, which had animations and better colouring than Gold and Silver). The main issue with the DSi was that it was never really used, well, people bought it and stuff, but the developers themselves didn't release unique games for the DSi, only via DSi Ware, otherwise, the most they'd do was add camera function, while still being compatible with the normal DS's, whereas Gameboy color had plenty of game that only worked on the GBC alone.

On topic tho, I do think that Nintendo might revise the system, but I have a hunch they'll never add dual analogs to it, just like the PSP never got them. z.z


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2012)

VMM said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > A question i've been wondering for awhile. Don't they get empty for money when they just do all those crap like that? Are they actually earning on those new models?
> ...


That's a two-edged sword. While some people sell their old 3DS'es and get the new version, others buy the pre-owned 3DS'es rather than new ones, in which case Nintendo doesn't get any benefits. They complain about the second-hand market but at the same time, they over-saturate it with their own hardware. It's really a viscious circle.

Obviously the newer version is more expensive than the older one, so more profits do come in, but there are also some losses in normal 3DS sales. Money-wise it's a profit, stock-wise it can sometimes cause a stand-still of sales.


----------



## VMM (Jun 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> That's a two-edged sword. While some people sell their old 3DS'es and get the new version, others buy the pre-owned 3DS'es rather than new ones, in which case Nintendo doesn't get any benefits. They complain about the second-hand market but at the same time, they over-saturate it with their own hardware. It's really a viscious circle.
> 
> 
> Obviously the newer version is more expensive than the older one, so more profits do come in, but there are also some losses in normal 3DS sales. Money-wise it's a profit, stock-wise it can sometimes cause a stand-still of sales.



But still this is such a profitable business that
Nintendo made 2 revisions and a extra large version,
probably we will see the same  with 3DS.
A second version with 2nd analog and some new stuff(and a XL),
And then a third by the end of 3DS life-cycle,
with bluetooth, 4g, Amoled screens, Multitouch,
10 MP cameras, better resolution, lightier, and more compact(and the XL)


----------



## Rasas (Jun 29, 2012)

soulx said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


Well you have to add in the development costs as well which isn't that low and if the company is or is not selling it at a loss hoping another area will make it go to the green.


VMM said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a two-edged sword. While some people sell their old 3DS'es and get the new version, others buy the pre-owned 3DS'es rather than new ones, in which case Nintendo doesn't get any benefits. They complain about the second-hand market but at the same time, they over-saturate it with their own hardware. It's really a viscious circle.
> ...


Doesn't the used hardware market somewhat help assuming they don't make much money or lose money for each 3ds sold. So someone buying a used 3ds and then some new 3ds games benefit Nintendo greatly. Granted they might buy some used games at first but they might buy new later.

Also with the 360 slim and PS3 slim developing software just for those systems seem like a bad idea. A lot of people will stick with the phat version till they fail and dividing the market is never a good strategy. Look at some DSI only carts sales or better yet the PSP-2000 they just made have more ram to improve load times. The improved chips were mostly to decrease hardware failure chances.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Rasas said:


> Doesn't the used hardware market somewhat help assuming they don't make much money or lose money for each 3ds sold. So someone buying a used 3ds and then some new 3ds games benefit Nintendo greatly. Granted they might buy some used games at first but they might buy new later.
> 
> Also with the 360 slim and PS3 slim developing software just for those systems seem like a bad idea. A lot of people will stick with the phat version till they fail and dividing the market is never a good strategy. Look at some DSI only carts sales.


Nintendo isn't Sony - they're not selling the 3DS at a loss. Every unit counts.


----------



## Rasas (Jun 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Rasas said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the used hardware market somewhat help assuming they don't make much money or lose money for each 3ds sold. So someone buying a used 3ds and then some new 3ds games benefit Nintendo greatly. Granted they might buy some used games at first but they might buy new later.
> ...


There was a article about them selling it at a loss near march but I guess things drop in price.
http://www.engadget....s-expects-that/
Guess you were wrong well w/e I should of researched it instead of assumed. Plus I guess higher sales numbers might help stock holders, investors and other things so maybe it is somewhere in the middle of helpfulness.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Rasas said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Rasas said:
> ...


True, my bad.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> These are the subsequent revisions of the 360 CPU-GPU. As you can see, the latest revision combines the CPU and the GPU on one piece of silicone. Moreover, they're made in a new technological process, allowing for smaller size and lower energy consumption. All in all, they're *the same architecture* but made on a smaller and more efficient scale. Other changes include a faster hard drive, enabling for faster HDD operations... but all in all, it's still the same machine. I hope that brings some light to the issue.


You never keep in mind who you're talking about, I'm a geek and a tech-maniac, I know these kind of things like the back of my hand 

Still, I can't see anywhere that the CPU/GPU is clocked at the same exact clock  For as much as we know, they might be heavily downclocked.

EDIT: Missed chartube's post. Anyway, I wasn't around when the GBC was released, so I didn't know that Nintendo treated it as a GB success  This invalidates my entire theory. Nevermind


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 29, 2012)

No, *FUCK THIS*. I remember reading, weeks before E3, Reggie and others from Nintendo saying there would be no 3DS revision.

Fuck you Nintendo, you hurt me bad.

Lying sacks...



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2012)

Since everyone is arguing, I'm joining.

*Revision*: A revised model of a console. No graphical leaps are available. All titles can be played on the previous titles with only a few exceptions. It may have new features, however. (EX: DS Lite, DSi XL, 3DS XL) It will sell side-by-side with the previous model.
*Successor*: A completely new console with games not playable on the previous console. (EX: DS Phat, 3DS)

DSi is kind of both of these. It is a revision of the DS Lite. It can play DSiWare games. However, it can be sold with the DS Lite. So I call it a semi-successor. If you want to argue, quote me.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 29, 2012)

VMM said:


> But still this is such a profitable business that Nintendo made 2 revisions and a extra large version, probably we will see the same  with 3DS. A second version with 2nd analog and some new stuff(and a XL), And then a third by the end of 3DS life-cycle, with bluetooth, 4g, Amoled screens, Multitouch, 10 MP cameras, better resolution, lightier, and more compact(and the XL)



Seeing how most people that buy new consoles buy used i dont see a bright future with tons of revisions. I have to agree with foxi really. The companies will get it in their brain that stores like gamestop is making way more profit of those new revisions than they ever will or planned.

Well the question i asked had pretty much a obvious answer. Like foxi said. They will earn on the new. But looking overall sales of everything it might not have moved at all. Damn you stores like GameStop. I dont want a future where your phone is the console  Fuck you touchscreen only controller!


----------



## Rasas (Jun 29, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Seeing how most people that buy new consoles buy used i dont see a bright future with tons of revisions. I have to agree with foxi really. The companies will get it in their brain that stores like gamestop is making way more profit of those new revisions than they ever will or planned.
> 
> Well the question i asked had pretty much a obvious answer. Like foxi said. They will earn on the new. But looking overall sales of everything it might not have moved at all. Damn you stores like GameStop. I dont want a future where your phone is the console  Fuck you touchscreen only controller!


I think the article I linked to proved they are losing money for each console made after all a smart company wouldn't say that if they weren't. Ya, Gamestop sees some money from this and the helpfulness of sales numbers is still debatable so used 3ds console sales might not be as bad as people thing. Software sales on the other hand are more questionable but if your losing money from each sale them buying a used console then new games later help more then buying a new console and new games later.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 29, 2012)

@[member='Foxi4']

To play devil's advocate, had the 3DSXL had the circle pad pro built in, would it have been a revision or successor? It would have games you can't play with the standard 3DS, but the 3DS can be 'upgraded' to play those games with the help of an add-on.

And cool, another thread about the XL turning into a debate about revision vs successor!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pleng said:


> @[member='Foxi4']
> To play devil's advocate, had the 3DSXL had the circle pad pro built in, would it have been a revision or successor? It would have games you can't play with the standard 3DS, but the 3DS can be 'upgraded' to play those games with the help of an add-on.
> 
> And cool, another thread about the XL turning into a debate about revision vs successor!


There are no CPP-only games, besides, let's not confuse platform-exclusive content with *accessory* requirements. 




DarkStriker said:


> Seeing how most people that buy new consoles buy used i dont see a bright future with tons of revisions. I have to agree with foxi really. The companies will get it in their brain that stores like gamestop is making way more profit of those new revisions than they ever will or planned.
> 
> Well the question i asked had pretty much a obvious answer. Like foxi said. They will earn on the new. But looking overall sales of everything it might not have moved at all. Damn you stores like GameStop. I dont want a future where your phone is the console  Fuck you touchscreen only controller!


Let's not gravitate to the other side of the scale all of a sudden, extremities are never good. Second-hand market has been in place since the dawn of "goods exchange" and it's not something to be afraid of. Neither Nintendo nor any other company will suddenly sink because of it. If Nintendo wants to avoid the fallout of cheap, second-hand software or hardware, they simply have to add some sort of bonuses for the "first person who registers the hardware/software" - they're doing it today in the form of Stars, but not all people know what the stars do and what you can get in exchange. Some people don't even register their purchases at all while it should be common place to do so. WE WANT ENTICING PRIZES, NINTENDO!



Yuki Amano said:


> DSi is kind of both of these. It is a revision of the DS Lite. It can play DSiWare games. However, it can be sold with the DS Lite. So I call it a semi-successor. If you want to argue, quote me.


We're supposed to use a different standard for the DSi just because it has very little cart-based exclusives and mostly relies on DSiWare to differentiate itself from its predecessor? No.

The DSi was released to flush out the DS - it was not a concurrent design with it, it was a whole new architecture based on new hardware, firmware and software. We can't just squint our eyes and pretend that the whole DS-Compatibility Mode was gravitating around downstepping the CPU, the facts are that it had vastly different specs and software made exclusively for it. You can't make a "semi-successor" it's one or the other.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, we heard that once already, a month before the XL was released, Iwata. You're not exactly f*cking trustworthy.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a *3DS Lite*, sorry.



How the fu... not gonna ask, just gonna accept. Not gonna ask, just gonna accept.


----------



## supermario5029 (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> 3 months later:
> 
> "NOW ANNOUNCING THE 3DS XL LITE!"


Are you fucking kidding me? The 3DS IS already lite


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, we heard that once already, a month before the XL was released, Iwata. You're not exactly f*cking trustworthy.
> ...


----------



## Pleng (Jun 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> What about the Sega Genesis 2 model? That was just a revision basically, but with it being able to play 32X games and then it had the Sega CD... which were basically it's own consoles just sucking the juice out of the original 2 model.



Model 2 couldn't play 32X games, it was just a different form factor.

There were plans for a megadrive(Genesis)/32X combo, codenamed Neptune, but it never surfaced.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pleng said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > What about the Sega Genesis 2 model? That was just a revision basically, but with it being able to play 32X games and then it had the Sega CD... which were basically it's own consoles just sucking the juice out of the original 2 model.
> ...


I can assure you that the Model 2 was compatible with 32X, it simply required the use of a spacer that came with the 32X. The Neptune was really just a stand-alone 32X and it was scrapped due to the fact that Sega was already working on the Saturn. Besides, 32X sales were abysmal, so they figured there was no point in further drowning money.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing how most people that buy new consoles buy used i dont see a bright future with tons of revisions. I have to agree with foxi really. The companies will get it in their brain that stores like gamestop is making way more profit of those new revisions than they ever will or planned.
> ...


I have yet to register even 1 of all my DS/3DS/Wii games. Yes i havent at all because they dont support the country called Norway. Until they do im not going to register. FU YOU NINTENDO! Another reason why i PIRATE AND PLAY before i actually buy it. Im pretty much losing money if i buy it without having anything in return if it ends up not hitting my standards. And no i do not sell back games i have bought.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Pleng said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



What? I didn't say that the Model 2 couldn't work with the 32X; I said it didn't _include_ built in 32X functionality, like the post I replied to implied.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2012)

@[member='DarkStriker']

I had the same problem with my Gamecube, DS Lite and Wii, but I registered in the UK instead and even got one prize - it was a Giratina keychain. I set the adress of pick-up to my girlfriend's house and bam - perfect gift for the Pokemon fan that she is. Poland was recently added, but I don't feel like registering, I don't buy nearly enough games to amount to any worthwhile prize, but I get your pain.
@[member='Pleng']

I see. I figured it was just awkwardly worded so I replied to it knowing what he probably meant, hence the misunderstanding.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 29, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkStriker said:
> ...


My country didn't exist in the NoE until like 3 or 4 years ago. =3
Also, for some reason, all the countries that are on the NoE, are EU members (except two), pretty ironic. xP

Currently these are the countries that NoE supports:
-Portugal
-UK
-France
-Spain
-Nertherlands
-Italy
-Belgium
-Germany

Then there's these two:
-Russia
-South Africa (dunno why the hell it's part of NoE tho)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Currently these are the countries that NoE supports:
> -Portugal
> -UK
> -France
> ...


...you just helped me realize that the newly-opened Nintendo Poland website does not in fact have the registration or log in forms to enter the Stars program yet.

Well, that solves one problem - I can saftely carry on using my UK account.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Currently these are the countries that NoE supports:
> ...


Didn't know Nintendo opened one in Poland... It's not on NoE's main page yet: http://www.nintendo-europe.com/
Is it an official Nintendo website, or a third party one supported by Nintendo? Like the one in Greece.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Didn't know Nintendo opened one in Poland... It's not on NoE's main page yet: http://www.nintendo-europe.com/
> Is it an official Nintendo website, or a third party one supported by Nintendo? Like the one in Greece.


I just double-checked the site - it's just the official Polish distributor, the site is maintained by a "third-party" company but it's "supported" by Nintendo... so yeah, not NoE, but Nintendo still.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know Nintendo opened one in Poland... It's not on NoE's main page yet: http://www.nintendo-europe.com/
> ...


Then it'll probably follow the same system as the Greek one, so the papers for stars can't be redeemed on those sites.
You can always order from the other NoE countries tho since the main Nintendo central is in Germany I believe (all my star rewards come from Germany and my 3DS was sent to Germany to fix).


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


I... sincerely... don't care. 

The only prize that I was vaguely interested in was the Silver Giratina DS Lite, and that's long-gone as far as I know. Damn, that thing was pretty...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 29, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Anyway, *I wasn't around when the GBC was released*, so I didn't know that Nintendo treated it as a GB success  This invalidates my entire theory. Nevermind


THIS JUST IN: RAULPICA IS UNDER 14


----------



## Gahars (Jun 30, 2012)

Alright, Iwata. Gotcha.


----------



## Lastly (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't wait for the Nintendo 3DSi Advance SP Color Lite XXL Pro Mario Edition. It would be most excellent! Thank you Nintendo for not letting early 3DS adopter down! I love for buying a regular 3DS at $250 + tax while I could get it for $130 + a free game + instore credit + w/o tax now! Thank yooooouuuu Nintendo!!!


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 30, 2012)

Lastly said:


> I can't wait for the Nintendo 3DSi Advance SP Color Lite XXL Pro Mario Edition. It would be most excellent! Thank you Nintendo for not letting early 3DS adopter down! I love for buying a regular 3DS at $250 + tax while I could get it for $130 + a free game + instore credit + w/o tax now! Thank yooooouuuu Nintendo!!!


I got mine on launch day for 250€ and converted to $, that's 315$.
Everything eventually drops prices, just look at phones, you buy a new phone and two months later it's already dropping its price. I never had any issues with my 3DS and I've never regretted paying what I paid for, besides, I enjoy some of the games that Nintendo gave to ambassadors.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 30, 2012)

Lastly said:


> I can't wait for the Nintendo 3DSi Advance SP Color Lite XXL Pro Mario Edition. It would be most excellent! Thank you Nintendo for not letting early 3DS adopter down! I love for buying a regular 3DS at $250 + tax while I could get it for $130 + a free game + instore credit + w/o tax now! Thank yooooouuuu Nintendo!!!



.....


----------



## Lastly (Jul 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Lastly said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for the Nintendo 3DSi Advance SP Color Lite XXL Pro Mario Edition. It would be most excellent! Thank you Nintendo for not letting early 3DS adopter down! I love for buying a regular 3DS at $250 + tax while I could get it for $130 + a free game + instore credit + w/o tax now! Thank yooooouuuu Nintendo!!!
> ...


Still, you can't deny that a newer revision came out so soon. I'm a owner of at least two set of every Nintendo device. I had x2 DS Phat, x2 DS Lite, x1 DSi, x2 DSi XL, x2 3DS. I never regretted them. Phone become cheaper usually after one year and I accepted that because there are various models from different manufacture. Oh, and thank you for your offer, but I strongly disagree with offensive language such as that. Couldn't you use play on words or high vocabulary to defame someone perhaps?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 1, 2012)

Lastly said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Lastly said:
> ...



When it comes to GBAtemp a picture is all that is needed to show how stupid something can be.


----------



## Lastly (Jul 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Lastly said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


I just wanted to accentuate that lingering words such as those you speak, even if depicted in a wordless picture, makes you seem less intellegent, or "stupid" as you seemingly word. Maybe you should learn from a certain "gentleman wearing a silk hat."


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 1, 2012)

Lastly said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Lastly said:
> ...



Yes. Because your original post was full of a lot more intelligence right? If we're going to nitpick here, I might as well get a shot in before I stop wasting my time, but you spelled intelligent wrong. And when it comes to lecturing somebody about intelligence, it'd be wise to make sure you don't fuck up while you're doing it.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 1, 2012)

Lastly said:


> I can't wait for the Nintendo 3DSi Advance SP Color Lite XXL Pro Mario Edition.



I'd buy it.


----------



## Lastly (Jul 1, 2012)

> Yes. Because your original post was full of a lot more intelligence right? If we're going to nitpick here, I might as well get a shot in before I stop wasting my time, but you spelled intelligent wrong. And when it comes to lecturing somebody about intelligence, it'd be wise to make sure you don't fuck up while you're doing it.



I don't want to to turn to a war, so I will ease out this hatred between us. I'm implying that strong violent language is not a way to express ones feeling. I never said I was perfect myself and one simple typo such as that wouldn't effect a person's values. Have you ever made a typo before? You should ask yourself that. My original comment was actually half a joke really. If you look into my past post, 3/4 of them are all mindless jokes that was not meant to be intelligent. After all, this forum is not tailored for scholars. But even so, why use such strong language to attempt to hear a laugh or too. While I am not exalted as a respected member, I at least think I could convince you as one. I want to take a moment to apologize if I offend you in anyway. I just wish to help you reach a point of ataraxia. I'm sorry if this post seems "dumb" or "stupid."

On-Topic: I could see why they discontinued the Aqua Blue 3DS; they wanted to slow down the production of the console without disappointing anyone.


----------



## ekko25 (Jul 1, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Currently these are the countries that NoE supports:
> -Portugal
> -UK
> -France
> ...



I guess it's because our consoles are the PAL versions, and there's no Nintendo of Africa for us to fall under. It is weird though.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 1, 2012)

DeadLocked said:


> "The 3DS XL isn't a revision"
> Then neither is the DS Lite vs the DS Phat...
> DS Lite did* nothing* new but we consider this a revision of hardware.
> 3DS XL vs 3DS has even more differences.
> ...


Technically the DS Lite had different software.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 1, 2012)

Janthran said:


> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> > "The 3DS XL isn't a revision"
> ...


Elaborate Janthran?? I saw nothing new really...


----------



## Janthran (Jul 1, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > DeadLocked said:
> ...


In the menu, the backlight button acted differently.
It's not much of a difference, but it still is a difference.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 1, 2012)

Janthran said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


Well, the normal DS had only one light setting or two, don't recall, the DS Lite had 4 dif choices.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > chavosaur said:
> ...


It was a _slight _adjustment of _the exact same firmware_. There were seven versions of the firmware, and the DS Classic's firmware was an earlier version that did not support this many brightness settings. Some of the units CAN be reflashed though which extends the feature - the later Classic DS'es are compatible with the newer firmwares - v5 DS'es to be exact.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


It's still a difference. I never said it was a big one at all.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2012)

Janthran said:


> It's still a difference. I never said it was a big one at all.


What I meant was that the DS Lite is a revision of the DS rather than a new thing entirely, it just runs a tweaked firmware and has tweaked hardware. It doesn't present any "new" features per-se, and were the original DS'es updatable via Wi-Fi, it's entirely possible that the early versions would have the exact same brightness control as the DS Lite.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > It's still a difference. I never said it was a big one at all.
> ...


Absolutely true.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 3, 2012)

In *near future *however:
http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=180548


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> In *near future *however:
> http://gonintendo.co...story&id=180548


I miss the days of having one (or close to one) type of hardware per generation.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2012)

The DS Lite was a "revision" in the sense that it was a redesign from a physical standpoint (not a features/compatibility one like the DSi).  Brighter screens, different shape (full clamshell, more balanced top to bottom), smaller slot-2 (and some addon cards changed for that), better battery life, and wasn't it even cheaper?  A better model of the original DS.  That's what people feared, that a cheaper and lighter 3DS would come out to replace the current physical model, and that's what Nintendo was trying to calm.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2012)

Rydian said:


> The DS Lite was a "revision" in the sense that it was a redesign from a physical standpoint (not a features/compatibility one like the DSi).  Brighter screens, different shape (full clamshell, more balanced top to bottom), smaller slot-2 (and some addon cards changed for that), better battery life, and wasn't it even cheaper?  A better model of the original DS.  That's what people feared, that a cheaper and lighter 3DS would come out to replace the current physical model, and that's what Nintendo was trying to calm.


...and they're releasing a more expensive, heavier and bigger 3DS model - how does that change anything?

The functionality remains the same, the screens are bigger and appear to be improved, the model is getting a CPP XL, so a potential buyer doesn't miss on anything...

The only thing that makes this situation different is the fact that its purpose is not to replace the 3DS, instead, it simply branches the main console into the "Small" and "Big", leaving the choice to the End User, which is nice and dandy.


I don't think anyone seriously expected an all-new 3DS that'd replace the current one - the handheld is young and unlike in the case of the DS Classic which had some hardware issues, there's nothing that appears to be wrong with it. Nintendo isn't quite there yet technology-wise to improve upon the design or miniaturize it without inflating the price of the end product.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ...and they're releasing a more expensive, heavier and bigger 3DS model - how does that change anything?


lolwut

"Company A said they're not going to release a model that's *cheaper and lighter and better-built*."
"Well they're releasing a *bigger and heavier* one so-"

Again, _lolwut_?

Cheaper and lighter versus more expensive and heavier... these are not things pulled out of asses.  These are things people care about.
Nintendo was denying the fears that they were going to release a cheaper/lighter/better model to replace the current.

"Cheaper and lighter and better-built to replace the current model".
Okay, now let's examine the DSi XL and 3DS XL.
"More expensive and heavier models sold alongside the first."

Do I need to make a fucking chart to explain this shit?

People were holding back on the 3DS expecting a CHEAPER and LIGHTER model (possibly better-built, with the rumors of the second analog stick).  Nintendo doesn't want that.  Nintendo wants people to BUY the system, not hold off on buying it.  So Nintendo let people know that they were not building a CHEAPER and LIGHTER system to REPLACE the first one.

Instead, they did the same damn thing they did with the DSi, they released a MORE EXPENSIVE and HEAVIER and BIGGER system to be SOLD ALONGSIDE the first.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and they're releasing a more expensive, heavier and bigger 3DS model - how does that change anything?
> ...


Pretty much this, It doesn't hurt them, if anything it helps them out, they're not trying to alienate their base by redesigning the thing.
A lot of people, myself included, find the 3ds TOO small, but still wanted to get the system right away.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2012)

Rydian said:


> *supermad*


I'm not entirely sure if you read the rest of my post. Probably not.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > *supermad*
> ...


You admitted there was a choice instead of replacement (which is one of the major differences), but the main point was people were waiting to avoid feeling ripped off (like people who bought the 3DS at launch price did so that's still fresh in the minds of consumers).

That's the main point, people didn't want to feel ripped off and that's what Nintendo was trying to calm fears of.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Rydian said:
> ...


No need for such outbursts though - I agreed that it's not a replacement and in fact, I even said that nobody should've expected one nor should in the nearby future as Nintendo isn't quite "there" yet, and you exploded as if I slaughtered your pet hamster.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2012)

You mean you didn't?

No I just get really annoyed when I have to repeat myself, and from the way you worded the part I quoted it seemed like you didn't think the difference between a bigger and smaller device was one that mattered to consumers (when there's people on both sides of the fence).


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2012)

Rydian said:


> You mean you didn't?
> 
> No I just get really annoyed when I have to repeat myself, and from the way you worded the part I quoted it seemed like you didn't think the difference between a bigger and smaller device was one that mattered to consumers (when there's people on both sides of the fence).


Apart from the part where I say that the End User is the one who chooses between the smaller or the bigger variant, both of which have the same functionality. 

I guess it might've been worded awkwardly, but at least now it's clear what I meant...

...and your rodent was delicious.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2012)

I thought you meant between the possibilities (smaller being the redesign, not the current system in relation to the new bigger one).


----------



## ieatpixels (Jul 4, 2012)

>kotaku
i don't believe it then.
honestly the shit they make up, it's rediculous.


----------

